# Looking for a certain type of app



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I used to have an iphone and had a couple of messaging apps.  One was Distant Shores and one was Zen Jar.  You could send random messages to unknown people and strike up conversations.  Does anyone know if there are any android apps like this that will work on the Fire?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I took a quick look at the app Store and didn't see anything.  Maybe a member will know.  

(Honestly?  I can't see why one would want to do that; I think it would be creepy to get a random message from someone that I don't know...but I'm an AARP member, so maybe I'm too old to get it.)



Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't see why one would want to do that; I think it would be creepy to get a random message from someone that I don't know.


Agreed! I would flip! Though I guess if that was the point of the app then I suppose owning it would mean you are open to such contacts.


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

There actually weren't many creepy folks at all. I was surprised. I actually have a good friend noe that I first met through one of them. Like real life, I ignored the occasional weirdly and focused on the vast majority who were kind and nice and not judgemental etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Then it works for you, LOL!  Hope you can find the app.  If there is one, I'm sure one of members will know.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not something I've heard of for mobile devices. . .though I've heard of something like it on a computer. . . .and wouldn't be interested -- I'm like Betsy, wary of the 'creep' factor -- which could be why it's off my radar.

There's something called "ePenpal" in the Android Market. . . . .


----------

